# Quill Lake Goose



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I had to be home before noon on Saturday to go ref basketball so only had a morning. We ended up with 6, had birds work pretty well for late season and got some decent shooting. We never really had bad weather or snow to get them really working into the field. If it's deep snow, they stay out of the pastures around us, and into the corn fields. 

We still did pretty decent and didn't not shoot a goose when we went out. Most we got in a day was 8, and that was slower. 

Did have a surprise though. One bird had goofy feet. I didn't think anything of it, until I had dropped it off at my buddy's house and started to drive off. It was a Quill Lake Goose. 

They were originally thought to be a subspecies of goose, but are more like piebald rather than a subspecies.

Pretty cool! 

This is my buddy holding up the bird because I didn't get good pictures out in the field because I didn't think of it. 

Notice the neck- white down past the throat patch.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Cool looking bird!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

That's a cool one, looks like he's been walking around in bleach! Never run across one like that before, do you know if that is a rare coloration?


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> That's a cool one, looks like he's been walking around in bleach! Never run across one like that before, do you know if that is a rare coloration?


Here is a website with theories about them.

https://www.huntbackwater.com/post/the-mystery-of-the-quill-lake-goose

I've read a bunch of stuff. Pretty cool. I wish I would have paid attention a bit further, I may have mounted it. Maybe.


----------

